# The diaries are up and in private section.



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Just sayin.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

thanks weightlifter


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, many thanks WL. This will be part of the core TAM curriculum.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

There ARE lessons to be learned. I outline them toward the end.


----------

